
DC Court Appeals rule stingray tracking require warrant under 4th amendment [pdf] - vermontdevil
https://www.dccourts.gov/sites/default/files/2017-09/15-CF-322.pdf
======
Treblemaker
Is this a case where getting the search warrant would have just been an
inconvenience, or would they likely have been refused if they had asked for
one?

